# سؤال



## marcelino (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*سلام ونعمه*

*هل يمكن أضافه خاصيه تسمح بأرسال صورة , تنبيه , رابط .. الخ لقائمه الاصدقاء*

*بحيث نرسل الصورة او الرابط لجميع القائمه فى وقت واحد *

*فهل يمكن أضافه هذا تقنيا ؟*​


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2010)

هل تقصد على شكل رسالة زوار ام رسالة خاصة؟


----------



## marcelino (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*ايوة بالظبط  اقصد رسايل الزوار
*​


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2010)

هذه الخاصية غير موجودة بالمنتدى و لم أجد اي هاك لتفعيل هذه الخاصية.
إذا كان هناك اي هاك لعمل هذه الفكرة، ارسلوا لي الرابط لكي اراجعه و اعيد برمجته إن كان شئ لا يؤثر على المنتدى بصورة سلبية.


----------



## marcelino (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا عارف انه مش موجود فى المنتدى أو اى منتدى اخر

دى فكره شخصيه لتسهيل افتقادنا لبعض 

انا كنت بسأل هل ينفع تنفيذها تقنيا ؟

ولا لازم يكون الهاك موجود وانت تعدل عليه وتضيفه للمنتدى ؟
*​


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2010)

كما ذكرت، الفكرة هي جديدة فعلاً و لم يتم برمجتها سابقاً و أعتقد ان السبب هو عدم إمكانية تطبيقها في النسخة الحالية من المنتدى.
لا أعتقد انه ممكن تطبيقها، لكن ان صدف و وجدت هاك يفعل هذه الخاصية، فسأخذ نظرة عليه لدراسة الفكرة و من ثم إعادة برمجتها بأفضل طريقة ممكنة.


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 ديسمبر 2010)

عايز هاك يخلي اسمي ينزل في جريدة الأهرام وكمان الهارد كوبي بتاعها ....


----------



## Alexander.t (26 ديسمبر 2010)

هو فى هاك بيسمح بكده ولكن بيسمح بكده للادمن بس من خلال لوحة تحكم الاداره


----------



## marcelino (26 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هو فى هاك بيسمح بكده ولكن بيسمح بكده للادمن بس من خلال لوحة تحكم الاداره



*طيب هاته لو تقدر و ممكن روك يعدل عليه
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 ديسمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *طيب هاته لو تقدر و ممكن روك يعدل عليه
> *​


http://www.traidnt.net/vb/showpost.php?p=11750049&postcount=2


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الهاك عبارة عن ملف يُرفع للوحة التحكم الخاصة بالمدير ليتم ارسال رسالة زوار لكل الأعضاء في المنتدى
الطريقة تعتمد على إدراج الرسالة مباشرة في قاعدة البيانات و ليس على ارسالها بالطريقة المعروفة و هي عملية لها مخاطرها، فلا يمكن تفعيلها للعامة.


----------



## zama (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أستأذنكم أعرض رأي تاني ،

ينفع طريقة إرسال رسائل زوار للأصدقاء المسجلين بالروفايل مش شرط كل أعضاء المنتدي ؟؟


----------



## marcelino (27 ديسمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أستأذنكم أعرض رأي تاني ،
> 
> ينفع طريقة إرسال رسائل زوار للأصدقاء المسجلين بالروفايل مش شرط كل أعضاء المنتدي ؟؟



*طيب ما انا اقصد كدة من الاول *​


----------

